# odd facts please add yours



## Pudsey_Bear

Three out of every four people make up 75% of the population.

It's a fact.


----------



## locovan

Your pet isn't the only one in the house with a shedding problem. Humans shed about 600,000 particles of skin every hour. That works out to about 1.5 pounds each year, so the average person will lose around 105 pounds of skin by age 70.


----------



## StephandJohn

The human ear never stops growing.


----------



## sallytrafic

A huge percentage of everything unusual that you read on the internet is made up or unproven, this rises to 99% it you get it from an email and 99.9% if it tells you at the end to send it to all your friends.

Check everything out on snopes first

http://www.snopes.com/snopes.asp


----------



## spykal

A "todays the day" special:

A Chancellor delivering his Budget is the only MP allowed to take alcohol in the chamber.

The Chancellor of the Exchequer is allowed to drink alcohol during Budget speeches. No other person or occasion is granted the privilege in the House of Commons chamber. 

Gordon Brown has never taken advantage of the alcohol concession, preferring a glass of Scottish water at his elbow, though during his last two Budgets he didn't drink any of it. John Major and Stafford Cripps also preferred water, while Jim Callaghan drank tonic water. Benjamin Disraeli chose milk as his Budget day tipple. 

Chancellors who have taken advantage of the booze boon, include Ken Clarke (whisky), Nigel Lawson (whisky and water), Winston Churchill (brandy) and Geoffrey Howe (gin and tonic). Geoffrey Howe also named his Budget, ‘The Summit' when he switched to the post of Foreign Secretary. Presumably that was after a few G&Ts. 



I think Alistair will need a stiff one :lol: 

Bring back another boozer to the job :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Today you will most likely use an item that is around 140 years old and never changed .

Invented in the 1870`s by Christopher Lathem Scholes.



The QWERTY keyboard.

Dave p


----------



## geraldandannie

Good thread, this 

* 40% of bottled water on sale is bottled tap water.

* Harris poll on Obama: 66% of Republicans think he's a socialist, 57% think he's Muslim & 24% he's the Antichrist

* Until the English Civil War, mince pies were often baked in the shape of a crib, with a little baby Jesus on top

All recent 'tweets' from http://twitter.com/qikipedia (QI)

Gerald


----------



## grout20

57.7 percent of statisitics are made up on the spot without any evidence to support them.

It's a fact.

:roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

geraldandannie said:


> Good thread, this
> 
> * 40% of bottled water on sale is bottled tap water.
> 
> * Harris poll on Obama: 66% of Republicans think he's a socialist, 57% think he's Muslim & 24% he's the Antichrist
> 
> * Until the English Civil War, mince pies were often baked in the shape of a crib, with a little baby Jesus on top
> 
> All recent 'tweets' from http://twitter.com/qikipedia (QI)
> 
> Gerald


On the bottled water front Gerald,

I have always been of the opinion that this could be a prime reason for the water shortage world wide, after all how many litres are there stacked up in huge warehouses around the globe, instead of in the rivers etc, it also cannot evaporate to give much needed rain.

Kev.


----------



## DJP

Eyeballs never increase in size from the day you are born.


----------



## locovan

spykal said:


> A "todays the day" special:
> 
> A Chancellor delivering his Budget is the only MP allowed to take alcohol in the chamber.
> 
> The Chancellor of the Exchequer is allowed to drink alcohol during Budget speeches. No other person or occasion is granted the privilege in the House of Commons chamber.
> 
> Gordon Brown has never taken advantage of the alcohol concession, preferring a glass of Scottish water at his elbow, though during his last two Budgets he didn't drink any of it. John Major and Stafford Cripps also preferred water, while Jim Callaghan drank tonic water. Benjamin Disraeli chose milk as his Budget day tipple.
> 
> Chancellors who have taken advantage of the booze boon, include Ken Clarke (whisky), Nigel Lawson (whisky and water), Winston Churchill (brandy) and Geoffrey Howe (gin and tonic). Geoffrey Howe also named his Budget, 'The Summit' when he switched to the post of Foreign Secretary. Presumably that was after a few G&Ts.
> 
> I think Alistair will need a stiff one :lol:
> 
> Bring back another boozer to the job :lol:


*JOKE*
You would need a stiff drink if you was taking thousands of pounds of peoples money in new taxes to then use to finance your home :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The symbol on the "pound" key (#) is called an octothorpe.

What do you lot call it :?: I always called it a stock key, as I used to see it all the time next to part numbers when doing stock checks.

Kev.


----------



## raynipper

He who laughs last didn't get the joke at first................... true.

Ray.

# is 'hash' or 'number' in the US.


----------



## rft

Einstein didn't wear socks.


----------



## Chascass

According to Frank (that's if I can believe him) all the above are probably made up, so I am not going to believe any of it.    

Charlie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A pregnant goldfish is called a twit.


----------



## raynipper

Kev_n_Liz said:


> A pregnant goldfish is called a twit.


I know some women like that.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Some odd ones here..............

http://littleknownfactsshow.com/funfacts.htm

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A pregnant goldfish is called a twit.
> 
> 
> 
> I know some women like that.
> 
> Ray.
Click to expand...

Now that's offensive, so best belongs on a different thread.

Kev.


----------



## dawnwynne

This is a good topic...here's mine

Donald Duck comics were banned from Finland because he doesn't wear any pants

and

Ketchup was sold as medication in the 1830s.


----------



## teemyob

*Fact*

Fatoids eh!

1 in 10 People, yes, that is 10% of the Worlds population.......
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
LIVE ON AN ISLAND!

TM


----------



## toojo

You can tell when a politician is lying,his or hers lips move.Fact.


----------



## Jented

Even if it does not rain today,it will be dark before tomorrow.

Every action has an equal and opposite re-action? So in the song 'I see the moon', Does the moon see me?
Silly Me!
Ted


----------



## greenasthegrass

Your ears do stop growing its just the cartiledge supporting them becomes less firm so they appear to look bigger.

Wearing sunglasses makes you appear 75% more attractive. So bin bag over your head has 100% result.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## ThePrisoner

Designer Hugo Boss made the Nazi SS uniforms 8O 8O 8O 

Oh My Giddy Aunt !


----------



## bigtwin

There are 10 kinds of people, those that understand binary, and those that don't!


----------



## moblee

Today is Yesterday's Tomorrow :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic

Chascass said:


> According to Frank (that's if I can believe him) all the above are probably made up, so I am not going to believe any of it.
> 
> Charlie


I make it 7 wrong up to now with 2 dodgy ones.


----------



## carolgavin

The ant, when intoxicated, will always fall over to its right side.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

It's highly likely that the next person you meet will have an above average number of arms....

Regards,
John


----------



## Rapide561

*FActs*

Most crisps have a sell by date that falls on a Saturday.


----------



## nickoff

If your parents didn't have children then there is a good chance that you won't either. FACT. 

Nick.


----------



## patman

Sharks only attack you when you're wet.

Patman


----------



## Tezmcd

spell cheques are crap - fact


----------



## pandalf

SIX OUT OF SEVEN DWARFS AREN'T HAPPY


----------



## Delores

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Today you will most likely use an item that is around 140 years old and never changed .
> 
> Invented in the 1870`s by Christopher Lathem Scholes.
> 
> The QWERTY keyboard.
> 
> Dave p


I dispute that. Computers have an inbuilt sensor that can detect when you're stressed or in a hurry and move the keys around so you can't find the one you're looking for. FACT!


----------



## daddysgirl

I have two people
in my facebook called Sue Oxley


----------



## tinkering

Fact

If you stand on the bow of a ship..

A To watch the dolphins
B To watch the flying fish
C To have a Jimmy Riddle

you are bound to get wet


----------



## reflogoff11

There`s no doubt that we shall have some weather before morning.

Fact.


----------



## Penquin

Kev, as far as I know (and I am only a biology teacher so that's not a lot! :lol: )



Kev_n_liz said:


> A pregnant goldfish is called a twit.


A pregnant goldfish is called a tw A t. (And I am not swearing honestly!

Similarly a pregnant camel is called a G I T

Other alarming facts include;

75% of the total food production of the world is eaten by 25% of the people.... 

One of the more quoted examples is that the surface area of the inside of the lungs is equal to a double tennis court. (But there is absolutely no way to calculate or measure that due to the structure). :?

For every extra 1 pound of fat we put on we have an extra 1 mile of capillaries (see comment earlier about impossibility to prove)
(I wonder if in European schools they say for every 1kg of fat you put on 1 km of capillaries?) :? :?

The width of the standard guage railway line 4' 8 1/2" (?) is the width of the original farm cart. 8O

There are so many such facts - which are great fun (typical teacher I hear - full of useless trivia!)

Great thread though, thanks,

Dave


----------



## MrsW

In rural Kenya where the birthdate of a child is unknown they are allowed to go to school when they can touch their earlobe with the fingers of the opposite hand passed over the top of the skull. This occurs at approximately the age of 5.

The reason this works is that the human baby has a head 1/4 of its total length whilst that of an adult is only 1/9th. As the child grows and develops the head grows proportionally slower allowing a fairly accurate estimate of the child's age to be done. Try it with your own children or grandchildren if you don't believe me!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Funny and Odd Facts


All of the clocks in the movie Pulp Fiction are stuck on 4:20.

Canada is an Indian word meaning "Big Village".

All 50 states are listed across the top of the Lincoln Memorial on the
back of the $5 bill.

Almonds are members of the peach family.

The maximum weight for a golf ball is 1.62 oz.

Charlie Brown's father was a barber.

Nutmeg is extremely poisonous if injected intravenously

Of the six men who made up the Three Stooges, three of them were real brothers (Moe, Curly and Shemp.)

Ingrown toenails are hereditary.

In Mel Brooks' 'Silent Movie,' mime Marcel Marceau is the only person who has a speaking role.

Pulp Fiction cost $8 million to make - $5 million going to actor's salaries.

A full seven percent of the entire Irish barley crop goes to the production of Guinness beer.

Los Angeles's full name is "El Pueblo de Nuestra Senora la Reina de los Angeles de Porciuncula" and can be abbreviated to 3.63% of its size, "L.A."

A cat has 32 muscles in each ear

An ostrich's eye is bigger than it's brain.

Tigers have striped skin, not just striped fur.

Deborah Winger did the voice of E.T.

In most advertisements, including newspapers, the time displayed on watch is 10:10.

Alfred Hitchcock didn't have a belly button. It was eliminated when he was sewn up after surgery.

Donald Duck's middle name is Fauntleroy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Charles de Gaulle's final words were, "It hurts."

ABBA got their name by taking the first letter from each of their first names (Agnetha, Bjorn, Benny, Anni-frid.)

The Beatles song "Dear Prudence" was written about Mia Farrow's sister, Prudence, when she wouldn't come out and play with Mia and the Beatles at a religious retreat in India.

Cranberries are sorted for ripeness by bouncing them; a fully ripened cranberry can be dribbled like a basketball.

The giant squid has the largest eyes in the world.

Who's that playing the piano on the "Mad About You" theme? It's Paul Reiser himself..

Kelsey Grammar sings and plays the piano for the theme song of
Fraiser.

The male gypsy moth can "smell" the virgin female gypsy moth from 1.8
miles away.


----------



## eddievanbitz

sallytrafic said:


> A huge percentage of everything unusual that you read on the internet is made up or unproven, this rises to 99% it you get it from an email and 99.9% if it tells you at the end to send it to all your friends.
> 
> Check everything out on snopes first
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/snopes.asp


LOL Hi Frank: As I am reading this on the internet, what percentage can I expect to be correct and how much is rubbish :wink:

Eddie

ps Any news on the van yet or did the urge pass as I suggested it may (in which case the scarf was an extravagance :lol: )


----------



## CaGreg

In the Irish language there is no single word for 'smile' and there are over twenty different words for 'rain'.
There are only 18 letters in the Irish alphabet.

Ca


----------



## erneboy

Marriage is the biggest cause of divorce, fact, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

CaGreg said:


> In the Irish language there is no single word for 'smile' and there are over twenty different words for 'rain'.
> There are only 18 letters in the Irish alphabet.
> 
> Ca


I'd be curios to know what letters they might be Ca.

Kev.


----------



## CaGreg

I'll post that later or else you can Google it!!

Ca


----------



## dawnwynne

pandalf said:


> SIX OUT OF SEVEN DWARFS AREN'T HAPPY


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## dawnwynne

Penquin said:


> Kev, as far as I know (and I am only a biology teacher so that's not a lot! :lol: )
> 
> 
> 
> Kev_n_liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A pregnant goldfish is called a twit.
> 
> 
> 
> A pregnant goldfish is called a tw A t. (And I am not swearing honestly!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I always thought a goldfish couldn't get pregnant as they lay eggs which are then fertilised....is this not so?? 8O :lol:


----------



## b16duv

If your Aunty was a man, she'd be your Uncle.

David

ps 20% of the population talk 80% of the nonsense


----------



## CaGreg

a, b, c, d, e, f, g, h, i, l, m, n, o, p, r, s, t, u

These are the letters in the Irish alphabet. 

Missing from the line up are j, k q, v, w, x, y, z. 

Ca


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

*Odd Facts*

Sex can be a pain reliever:

Even though the "headache" excuse is often used to avoid sex, the truth is that intercourse can provide pain relief.

Sex can also help you reduce stress.


----------



## b16duv

CaGreg said:


> a, b, c, d, e, f, g, h, i, l, m, n, o, p, r, s, t, u
> 
> These are the letters in the Irish alphabet.
> 
> Missing from the line up are j, k q, v, w, x, y, z.
> 
> Ca


Ca, is you van an 'olsagen' in Irish then?

David :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner

A female human foetus has a lifetimes supply of eggs already in her ovaries.

And I don't mean farm fresh ones with a little lion stamped on them! :lol:


----------



## Penquin

dawnwynne said:


> I always thought a goldfish couldn't get pregnant as they lay eggs which are then fertilised....is this not so?? 8O :lol:


I believe you are correct, they are oviporous ! (Egg laying), perhaps it refers to the goldfish developing the eggs internally BEFORE they are laid in the mating ritual!

And MHF is not a suitable place to describe that!

Dave


----------



## tomnjune

back to bottled water, evian, spell it backwards = naive ??


----------



## CaGreg

b16duv said:


> CaGreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> a, b, c, d, e, f, g, h, i, l, m, n, o, p, r, s, t, u
> 
> These are the letters in the Irish alphabet.
> 
> Missing from the line up are j, k q, v, w, x, y, z.
> 
> Ca
> 
> 
> 
> Ca, is you van an 'olsagen' in Irish then?
> 
> David :lol:
Click to expand...

Actually to write it in Irish would be something along the lines of 'Bholcsbhagun' because in Irish 'V' sound comes from 'Bh' . 
Now go figure that!! It's a bit complicated.

Ca :


----------



## charlieivan

Grey hairs are hereditary, you get them from your kids.


If the population of America held hands across the pacific 

90 percent of them would drown !!!!


----------



## Mick757

My wife is never wrong.
Fact!

And im sure if i read all the preceding posts, someone will have almost certainly also declared this fact of their own missus!


----------



## TR5

Kev_n_Liz said:


> CaGreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Irish language there is no single word for 'smile' and there are over twenty different words for 'rain'.
> There are only 18 letters in the Irish alphabet.
> 
> Ca
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be curios to know what letters they might be Ca.
> 
> Kev.
Click to expand...

G U I N E S are six of them! :lol:


----------



## TR5

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Today you will most likely use an item that is around 140 years old and never changed .
> 
> Invented in the 1870`s by Christopher Lathem Scholes.
> 
> The QWERTY keyboard.
> 
> Dave p


TYPEWRITER is the longest word you can write using only the top row of the QWERTY keyboard.


----------



## bigfoot

*Heidy Lamarr*,Hollywood film star,invented 'spread spectrum'technology which now is the basis of digital communications especially mobile phones.
*Barbara Cartland *invented the troop carrying glider used in World War 2
The automatic telephone exchange was invented by a Kansas City undertaker.
The first working submarine was built by a vicar.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There is no word to rhyme with purple or orange


----------



## des32

"I am" is the shortest sentence in the english language.

"I dO" is the longest sentence


----------



## teemyob

*Facts*

Before a bicycle Wheel as an example, say turning clockwise can come to a stop, it has to turn slightly anti-Clockwise first, before going back clockwise!.

TM


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

*Re: Facts*



teemyob said:


> Before a bicycle Wheel as an example, say turning clockwise can come to a stop, it has to turn slightly anti-Clockwise first, before going back clockwise!.
> 
> TM


To turn left above walking speed on a bike (motor or pedal) you must push on the right hand handlebar to induce instability, the bike then tries to fall over inducing a left turn.

It's a fact, try it.

Kev.


----------



## grizzlyj

Relating to bike instability, anyone who hasn't ridden a motor powered bike at reasonable speed may not realise you have to turn the handle bars the wrong way to negotiate a turn, known as counter steering.

Something to do with the front fork geometry, the contact patch of the front wheel being behind the point on the ground that the forks are pointing at I think, but never really understood it! In fact when I told my Dad that fact he went so far as to call me a liar, but since I have yet to ride through a hedge at 80 I can verify its fact!
A photo of a bike cornering will show obviously the bike leaning into the turn, so if it was stopped dead it would fall over. The continuous cenripetal force (as such) balances out with the lean to maintain equilibrium at that radius. The link below suggests you only countersteer to initiate the turn, but once turning my handle bars don't move!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Countersteering

Think Bike and check behind those A pillars!


----------



## vardy

Just when you think you have met the ultimate louse..........


Another one comes over the horizon full of bullsh*t. 8)


----------



## tonyt

The sum of the digits of any multiple of 9 will always be 9.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

vardy said:


> Just when you think you have met the ultimate louse..........
> 
> Another one comes over the horizon full of bullsh*t. 8)


WTF :? :? :?

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just got this from an ex member, and not sure of it's correctness, but here goes anyway.


Manure... An interesting fact




Manure: In the 16th and 17th centuries, everything had to be transported by ship and it was also before commercial fertilizer's invention, so large shipments of manure were common.




It was shipped dry, because in dry form it weighed a lot less than when wet, but once water (at sea) hit it, it not only became heavier, but the process of fermentation began again, of which a by product is methane gas.

As the stuff was stored below decks in bundles you can see what could (and did) happen. 
Methane began to build up below decks and the first time someone came below at night with a lantern, BOOOOM!




Several ships were destroyed in this manner before it was determined just what was happening. 



After that, the bundles of manure were always stamped with the term

' Ship High In Transit ' on them, which meant for the sailors to stow it high enough off the lower decks so that any water that came into the hold would not touch this volatile cargo and start the production of methane.




Thus evolved the term ' S.H.I.T ', (Ship High In Transit) which has come down through the centuries and is in use to this very day. 

You probably did not know the true history of this word. 
Neither did I. 

I had always thought it was a golf term.


----------

